# Why I Hate Apple, Why I Switched Back



## kainjow (Nov 13, 2005)

An interesting article... basically the guy got unlucky and had a faulty iBook link


----------



## CreativeEye (Nov 13, 2005)

hmm - he seems disgruntled because he bought an ibook then a few weeks later apple updated the line - well hey - stuff happens.

ok - so he got a bad ibook - he wouldn't be the only person ever to get a bad batch of any electrical product.

in comparison i've been buying apple products for over 10 years. never have i had any serious problems that would be down to apple (its only ever stuff that i've bought on myself.)... from beige macs, blue+whites, mirrored drive pm's, powerbooks, ipods, printers and other peripherals... and then there's the software - i keep buying from apple because their products are so robust and easy to use. *touches wood*

two sides to every story and all that jazz...


----------



## HateEternal (Nov 13, 2005)

Hahaha wow what a tool, its not Apples fault that he bought the computer right before they launched a new one, he should have been paying attention to what was coming out.

I've had no problems with the Apple hardware I have, he had one bad experience and gave it all up because of that. That kind of stuff can happen with anything.

Oh and did he say he got an eMachines laptop?! OK... those are REAL high quality...


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey, I'm not griping at Apple for the Performa 6220CD that was dog slow (I blame the stupid Computer City retail guy for that one).  I'm also not griping at Apple for upgrading the iMac just a month after I bought the one released earlier this year.  Am I disappointed?  HELL no!  And what will happen when this machine is not supported under OS X anymore?  Well, Linux/ppc should be WELL developed by then, and I would probably buy one of the more established Intel Macs if I need OS X!

Listen.  All computer makers (not just Apple) have their share of the cool and the crap.  Dell has some well made laptops and desktops, but they also have some crappy models (namely the GX50-GX280 of desktop OptiPlex PCs).  HP is another one.  I have one of their craptastic nx9010 laptops given to me from work that could keep us all warm during subzero temps for only about 1 1/2 hours on battery.  On the other hand, I just read a wonderful review regarding the HP Pavilion DV1000.

The fault here is not only on Apple, but on this person's buying judgement.  I've learned (especially with Apple or any manufacturer) that you never buy the latest and greatest model released.  There are always things that come up later on as wear and tear take their place in the life of these machines.  This is why I'm not so bummed out about my iMac G5 being replaced by a thinner model with a built-in camera and newer CPU.  I'm VERY happy with my model and I know that it's quite stable thanks to the many reviews that are out there on these machines.  The model previous to the one I own, however, did have some hardware issues.  I obviously passed that one up. 

As for his eMachines choice, they have had a history of bad hardware, but some of the recent stuff has been pretty decent, receiving good reviews from sites like AnandTech.  Would I ever buy one?  Not really....  There are better options out there if I want a PC laptop...like the Lenovo/IBM laptops. 

This guy just wanted to rant and rave.  What he should do is learn from his lesson and move on.  Yes, it's an expensive lesson, but we all have to go through those at some point I guess.  Although I am still wondering if he actually learned his lesson considering the eMachine.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Nov 13, 2005)

That's what happened to me, i bought my Powerbook about 3 to 4 weeks before the Rev C came out...oh well i was pissed off about it but no big deal.  Products get updated all the time.  I got my Dell 4550, two weeks later the 4600 came out.  

That's what happens, you can't hold off buying what to wait for the better thing cause your not going to have the best of the best, their is always something out there that's better


----------



## Perseus (Nov 13, 2005)

I remember when I saw ads way back for 8 GB of storage and it cost like $6000.  Before you know it, there will be terabyte sized harddrives (or have they done that allready; I think Dell has one)...you just cant stop technology.  I had a Performa 550 once, with a 68030 processor...after a couple months I found out that the Performa 575 has a 68040 processor; one that ran faster and smoother than mine. But that was OK. I was so excited to have my first computer!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Nov 15, 2005)

i agree, to be involved with technology, you have to accept the inevitability of improvements to it, i.e. your desktop will be old hat (more or less) within a year or two (or shorter, you know what i mean). I think that Apple has been more than acceptable in making their products backwards-compatible for those not on the bleeding edge of hardware and software. This guy and his blog are juvenile and an attempt to lash out at his supposed misfortune.

edit: a few weeks after I bought my Maxima, Nissan came out with the next years model that had a significant boost in HP and a few other refinements. I 'almost' got upset about the whole thing, but before I opened my mouth I realized how stupid I would sound in voicing it, and how dumb it is to get mad at stuff like that. That guy in the blog apparently has his 'internal dialog' turned off!


----------



## sgould (Nov 15, 2005)

When I was on holiday in Germany recently I saw a series of postcards/greetings cards with cartoons based on computing.  The hero was a little grey mouse.  The picture that stuck in my mind was the mouse running down the road with a computer, monitor and keyboard clutched to his chest.

There were two bystanders.  "Where's he running with that computer?"  "Oh! He's trying to get home before it's out of date!"


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 27, 2005)

You hate apple well get off this site, stupid this site is called : MACOSX.COM,
it isn't called:
www.help-me-i-got-a-virus-on-my-windows.com or 
www.my-windows-has-crashed.com

if you don't want something that looks superb runs superb and does exactly what you want it to do when you want it to do it go to windows we do not want to know.

plus at-least os x is complete windows xp is not complete yet its about 60 (percent) complete.

when you get a virus dont expect me to help.



			
				HateEternal said:
			
		

> Hahaha wow what a tool, its not Apples fault that he bought the computer right before they launched a new one, he should have been paying attention to what was coming out.
> 
> I've had no problems with the Apple hardware I have, he had one bad experience and gave it all up because of that. That kind of stuff can happen with anything.
> 
> Oh and did he say he got an eMachines laptop?! OK... those are REAL high quality...



well said.
well how stupid can you get HAHA thats like buying an xbox now


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 27, 2005)

My G3 is 6-7 years old It has all original Parts it still runs now macs rule i have six usb's in my G3 its on the internet constant they are the best people say im pushing it but its fine.

well what do you expect, not one to go wrong leave apple alone everyone picks on them did you hear the rumor about the nano the owner or "apple records" was trying to sue and they are getting sued for itunes music store songs being to high leave them alone they need credit for what they give us.

when you buy an apple it is yours not apples anymore Microsoft windows is not yours its Microsoft's you cant edit it or do any thing its like Microsoft is iraq , lots of laws apple is USA or UK FREE within reason.

They have released quad powermac now it must be amazing.
'don't listen to them apple they are bullies' 
YOU ROCK APPLE


----------



## lilbandit (Nov 27, 2005)

All of CJ's posts are like a stream of consciousness  Ever read Joyce?


----------



## kainjow (Nov 27, 2005)

lilbandit said:
			
		

> All of CJ's posts are like a stream of consciousness  Ever read Joyce?


----------



## dmetzcher (Nov 27, 2005)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> You hate apple well get off this site, stupid this site is called : MACOSX.COM,
> it isn't called:
> www.help-me-i-got-a-virus-on-my-windows.com or
> www.my-windows-has-crashed.com


LOL. I don't think the guy came to this site and started this thread. It was started by someone else who referenced the guy's blog and started the conversation on here.
Also, he doesn't care much for Windows either, it seems. His issues had to do with what he saw as bad support from Apple and what he felt was a cheap hardware design. I wonder what version of the iBook he had. I mean, my G4 isn't the best piece of hardware I've ever seen, but I'm certainly happy with it, and I have a portable Mac for $1000, which was a good deal. You get what you pay for, in terms of great hardware. If you are going to buy an iBook, there is a tradeoff.

Still, if everything he was saying about Apple support was true, and they refused to correct the issue for him after three weeks of ownership, I would have been angry as well. I can't say that I've had the same problems with Apple, because they replaced this iBook after less than a week when I had a dead pixel. A few weeks later, I brought it back because my spacebar didn't register a keypress if I hit it all the way to its far right. They replaced the keyboard right in the store after replacing the key twice and letting me test it before I left. I'm happy with the support I've received. Problems happen. Things fail. Some people have terrible luck. If the company supports their products, you need only be slightly annoyed until things are set right.


----------



## powermac (Nov 28, 2005)

I purchased an Ibook once G3, and a week later the announced the G4 Ibooks. I called Apple and returned it for the G4 Ibook. There is a 90 day return policy. And yes, the guy sounds like he got a bad Ibook, and generalized that all Apple products are bad. The issue is more about his knowledge and problem solving skills than it is about Apple products.


----------



## whavercroft (Nov 29, 2005)

Hah, that was almost me.  I ordered my iBook in April 2003, just before they decided to upgrade to the 900MHz one.  Apple contacted me saying that they'd sell me the new one instead, which was nice.

Unfortunately there was a problem with the hard drive which manifested itself after a month or so, stopping it from booting up.  This was fixed nice and quickly under warranty, and I've been thrilled with it ever since.

As already said, the guy was just unlucky.  My perspective on Sony products is the same as his on Apple (poor build quality and service).


----------



## maz94protege (Dec 4, 2005)

all i was reading was how much of a baby he was, damn i didnt know a grown man could cry so much, Suck it up..keep using winblows n support virus' and hackers.... 


sgould: That was funny as hell man!


----------



## dmetzcher (Dec 4, 2005)

I love how he said that he keeps the broken Mac on his desk as a reminder never to buy from Apple again. Clearly, he's going for theatrics here. Either that, or he doesn't have a lot of work to do. I can't find room on either of my desks to put something that I'm not using. I can understand his position regarding the poor support he seems to have gotten, if he's telling the whole truth about his experience, but I never would have let support treat me that way. At one point, he's claiming that he was unhappy because he had to spend $1000 on the machine, and a breath later he's acting as is giving up on the Mac didn't mean anything to him, like he has cash to burn. Which is it?


----------

